# Narrow wide chain ring for single speed use?



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm looking at running a 30t narrow wide chain ring on my single speed 29er, can anyone tell me if there would be a problem? I realize these rings were intended for 1x set ups to help with chain drops however, I can't seem to find a 30t single ring and I also would like to run a 1x set up in the future. Race Face


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

narrow-wide is the way to go, unless you have a half-link chain connector.

i think there are only two manufacturers that offers 30T/104BCD, RaceFace and Wolf Tooth

10 and 11sp chain will optimize the use of narrow wide chainring, but those chains doesn't usually blend well with 3/32 SS cogs.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Will I be able to use a Surly cog and single speed chain like the KMC z610 3/32 chain with a narrow wide ring and not have any binding? Also, Blackspire makes a narrow wide chain as well.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolute black makes one too.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorrry I should've been more clear. You will not benefit the full potential of narrow wide chainring with that chain. It is more useful when used with 10/11sp chain. But to answer your question, that chain will not bind the said chainring.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ridonkulus said:


> Absolute black makes one too.


yes, but not in 30T.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Essentially, no purpose is served by using a wide-narrow chain ring on SS. But if it's all you can find, you may have to run with it. As previously mentioned, you won't be able to do anything with a chain that requires a half link, but that's life. If you have to have a 30 tooth, you have to have it. But just out of curiosity, why not simply use a larger rear cog?


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

I use a narrow wide 30T raceface on my 1x10, with zee DH deraileur and it is great. It is on a FS 29er with 12-36 rear cassette. No chain device needed, and the offset chain ring spacing is neat.

But why would you need it on a SS, is it just for the 30T option?

It is quieter............

The raceface 30T is expensive and aluminium, a stainless steel 32T version would last longer and fits a 4 armed crankset.

I have also used a Doval chain ring, which was amazing (this was 1x9), but felt really smooth. If I set up a SS again it will have a Doval style 32T (30T - 34T).


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, to use a 30t.  I have yet to find a 30t single speed chain ring.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

djembe975 said:


> Yes, to use a 30t. I have yet to find a 30t single speed chain ring.


Curious - why not larger cog?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

djembe975 said:


> Will I be able to use a Surly cog and single speed chain like the KMC z610 3/32 chain with a narrow wide ring and not have any binding? Also, Blackspire makes a narrow wide chain as well.


Yes. No problem at all.


----------



## chrzis (Dec 14, 2012)

I run a 32t N/W on my Niner. I usually run SS but I do occasionally change to 1x10.

z610 chain works fine with the N/W when in SS mode.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good, I was concerned there would be overly tight spots with the narrow wide rings when using them in single speed set ups.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cotharyus said:


> Essentially, no purpose is served by using a wide-narrow chain ring on SS. But if it's all you can find, you may have to run with it. As previously mentioned, you won't be able to do anything with a chain that requires a half link, but that's life. If you have to have a 30 tooth, you have to have it. But just out of curiosity, why not simply use a larger rear cog?


I'm confused here, why would you not benefit from the narrow wide chaining for single speed use?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Speeder500 said:


> I'm confused here, why would you not benefit from the narrow wide chaining for single speed use?


Because if your chain is adjusted correctly, there is no need for it. I run narrow/wide chainrings on all my 1X setups but not my SS. Not necessary.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

dvn said:


> Because if your chain is adjusted correctly, there is no need for it. I run narrow/wide chainrings on all my 1X setups but not my SS. Not necessary.


That. If you wanted to be a real miliwatt weenie, a wide narrow ring on a SS with a properly adjusted chain would probably hurt you, as it likely produces a (barely) measurable increase in drag on the chain.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, but when you mention single speed. Does this take into account rear suspension?

Like if you have a 8 inches of rear travel but are only using a single speed free wheel in the rear, would you benefit from the narrow wide chainring?

This is what I am using, I have a Zee crankset single 36t chainring, and have a single speed freewheel in the rear and my chain pops off from the chainring all the time.

I use a 9 speed derailleur on the rear to keep the chain tensioned, even though I only have a single speed freewheel.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got one on my SS because that is what my LBS had in stock. Can't say that it helps, hurts or otherwise does anything different than what my previous normal chainring did. My bike still goes forward albeit slowly.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Speeder500 said:


> Thanks guys, but when you mention single speed. Does this take into account rear suspension?
> 
> Like if you have a 8 inches of rear travel but are only using a single speed free wheel in the rear, would you benefit from the narrow wide chainring?
> 
> ...


In your circumstance, it might help. But then, it sounds like a chain guide might help you too.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me the best chain size for a narrow wide chainring? 

Like is a 11 better than a 10 or a 9? 

Thanks


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

If you're using a narrow wide ring, it's made for a specific chain size. The SRAM stuff designed for their 1x is going to need an 11 speed chain, and you won't find many cogs designed for that. If you use a raceface or wolftooth, they will tell you it's designed to work with 9/10 speed. 

On a related note, long term reviews of the first x11 systems are starting to come in, and universally, they seem to only have one complaint - because everything about them is narrower, nothing about them is quite as durable as 9/10 speed systems.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Plenty of people are using XX1 chainrings with a 10 speed chain works great. I raced on it most of the spring and had only one random drop. Only reason that setup right now is not getting as much use is I cracked the frame the bike was on and have been spending time on my FS which has a triple as I am preping for an evnet with a lot of climbing.

If 1x fits your terrain and riding style it is a great option. For single speed you really should be determining chain size based on your rear cog.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

The race face narrow wide chainring recommends 9/10/11 speed chain.

I have a 3/32" dicta freewheel. 

What confuses me is all 3/32" chains, like 7,8,9,10,11 all have an internal width of 3/32". Why would raceface recommend a 9,10,11. The only difference is these chains are the outside diameter, which doesn't matter for a single narrow wide chainring. 



Since I am running single speed, why does it matter what size chain I am using as long as its a 3/32" chain? Since raceface recommends 9/10/11 speed chains, does one of these sizes work better than the other?


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I have used KMC 9 speed chains on narrow wide rings from SRAM XX1, Raceface, and Wolftooth. No problems.


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

RF NW

Kick Ass cog

SRAM PC971


haven't had any chain drops in more than 1100 miles since I set it up even with a somewhat slack chain when my tensioner wasn't set up right

The RF is bling plus I planned to run 1X10 once in a while.


----------

